# OBC SWAP Oct 10th Lakewood CO



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 2, 2020)

Old Bicycles Club Swap!
Saturday, October 10th 2020!
Lakewood, Colorado! 
14th & Benton
Let's do some Wheelin' N Dealin'!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 7, 2020)

Just a few days away!! Also looking forward to the ride afterward!!  

Being a Schwinn theme for the day, I will bring Graybeard John's '41 DX to ride!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 10, 2020)

Great turnout today!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 10, 2020)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Great turnout today!
> View attachment 1281837
> 
> View attachment 1281838
> ...



Schwinn’s lined up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 11, 2020)

Awesome day!! Got to meet some local Cabe members and had folks from Nebraska & Kansas.     
The ride/bbq afterward made for an epic day!


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 3, 2021)

Too lazy to start a new thread but.....
Spring swap is coming up Saturday April 10th 2021 in Lakewood CO. 14th & Benton. 
I hope to see some of you guys there.
 - Nate


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 7, 2021)

Bringing my Schwinn Stove Cycle.....

file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/9f/15/44952184-CB08-424A-923D-BA6702721930/IMG_7910.MOV


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 10, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Too lazy to start a new thread but.....
> Spring swap is coming up Saturday April 10th 2021 in Lakewood CO. 14th & Benton.
> I hope to see some of you guys there.
> - Nate



Let’s see some pictures please!!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 10, 2021)

here's some pics. Shoulda got more. It was a damn good time as always.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 10, 2021)

Here's my take away from today. As always there were some good deals to be found. I got a crusty drop center new departure model d wheel for the 36 Huffy and a couple skiptooth master links from @Wards Guy..  Now I need a crusty front wheel to match. This other local guy Paul actually had the sliding rail mesinger clamp / hardware that I needed for a seat that I had. (sure was surprised to find that..... Especially with good teeth)    and some truss rods, chainguard, and a kickstand from Tony all of which will somehow get put to good use. The rest of the stuff came from the free pile including the flat fender braces pair. The one thing I didn't find was a fork that would work for the rusty Huffy. That thing was blown up as I was trying different forks.... I must have tried 3 or 4 different ones and none of them worked.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 11, 2021)

It was so much fun I left my phone in my car all day and took no pics.     Lots of cool stuff, good deals & great people as usual. And a beautiful day as well! Witnessed some good wheeling & dealing, kicking myself for not buying that Hibbard but ended up with a cool Elgin that will be fun as soon as I replace those ridiculous tires with something bigger. And BLACK!







Bought 2 raffle tickets and won a girl's Shelby Special tank and a big ol' basket!






Got some other stuff too but no pics. Another wonderful day of bicycle fun!


----------

